# Vier seltsame Teichbewohner



## Dr. Gediman (5. Sep. 2010)

Teichbewohner Nr. 1: Eine Spinne die über die Wasseroberfläche laufen kann!

 


Teichbewohner Nr. 2: Ein junger __ Egel, bisher nur 2-4cm lang (er ist da sehr variabel  )

 


Teichbewohner Nr. 3: Ein Wasserwurm?! Vielleicht ein abgestürzter __ Regenwurm, doch er machte keine Anstalten das Wasser zu verlassen, es schien im sogar zu gefallen.

 


Teichbewohner Nr. 4: Das seltsamste Tier, vermutlich eine Larve, doch was wird aus ihr?

 


So nun seid Ihr gefragt, was hab ich blos fotografiert


----------



## MadDog (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vier seltsame Teichbewohner*

Gute Frage - nächste Frage,

da bin ich auch überfragt. Aber ich muß sagen, du hast ein gutes Auge. Ich glaube nicht das ich die Tiere gesehen hätte.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Buffo Buffo (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vier seltsame Teichbewohner*

Hi Dr. Gediman
deine ersten 2 hast ja selbst bestimmt 
die andern 2 kenne ich auch nicht, aber das Tierchen auf Bild 4 hatten wir schon mal (klick) - auch da blieb es namenlos..


----------



## Christine (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vier seltsame Teichbewohner*

Hi,

das dritte ist für mich ein abstürzter __ Regenwurm, der wird nicht mehr aus dem Wasser kommen, er kann weder schwimmen noch klettern. Er wird schlicht und ergreifend ertrinken.

Nummer vier erinnert mich an diese Seerosenzünslerlarven - nur ohne Wohnung.


----------



## danyvet (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vier seltsame Teichbewohner*

Nr. 4 ist eine Mückenlarve, aber fragt mich nicht, welche. Ist kurz vorm schlüpfen


----------



## Bebel (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vier seltsame Teichbewohner*

Hi Dr. Gediman

Hier etwas zu Bild 4
http://www.libellen.li/kleinlibellenlarve.html
und
http://crusta.de/ungebetene-gaeste/libellenlarve_473 (__ Kleinlibellen scheinen die ärgsten Feinde der Garnelenhalter zu sein - zumindest gibt es dort die meisten Fotos dazu)

Zum Wurm im Wasser fällt mir auch nichts ein, außer vielleicht http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...page-1&ndsp=20&ved=1t:429,r:4,s:0&tx=71&ty=75

LG Bebel


----------



## Buffo Buffo (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vier seltsame Teichbewohner*

 eine Libellenlarve ist auf Bild 4 eher nicht, ich finde die 3 Schwanzblättchen nicht.

Mücken: Liponrura sp.; Tastermücke
Netzflüglerlarve?
Köcherfliegen? manche bauen keinen Köcher!
oder doch eine Zünslerlarve?


----------



## Dr. Gediman (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vier seltsame Teichbewohner*

Viellen Dank für die vielen Antworten!



Buffo Buffo schrieb:


> Hi Dr. Gediman
> deine ersten 2 hast ja selbst bestimmt
> die andern 2 kenne ich auch nicht, aber das Tierchen auf Bild 4 hatten wir schon mal (klick) - auch da blieb es namenlos..


Naja die genaue Art ist mir noch unbekannt 




blumenelse schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> das dritte ist für mich ein abstürzter __ Regenwurm, der wird nicht mehr aus dem Wasser kommen, er kann weder schwimmen noch klettern. Er wird schlicht und ergreifend ertrinken.
> 
> Nummer vier erinnert mich an diese Seerosenzünslerlarven - nur ohne Wohnung.


Wär schade für den Regenwurm, aber wenn er nicht zur Wasseroberfläche krabbelt, kann ich auch nichts tun.



danyvet schrieb:


> Nr. 4 ist eine Mückenlarve, aber fragt mich nicht, welche. Ist kurz vorm schlüpfen


Ich glaube Du hast recht, und freuen tu ich mich mal wieder nicht drüber 
trotzdem danke!



Bebel schrieb:


> Hi Dr. Gediman
> 
> Hier etwas zu Bild 4
> http://www.libellen.li/kleinlibellenlarve.html
> ...


Solche Libellenlarven haben wir auch im Teich, um die kann es sich also nicht handeln.
Das mit den Würmern finde ich aber interessant, das Bild kommt ja auch gut hin


----------



## danyvet (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vier seltsame Teichbewohner*

Es gibt auch Regenwürmer, die im Wasser leben - Lumbriculus variegatus (leider hab ich keinen deutschen wiki-Eintrag gefunden.
Und so traurig musst du über die Mückenlarven nicht sein. So viele werden schon nicht zum schlüpfen kommen, du hast doch sicher hungrige Fressfeinde im Teich, oder? Und ich weiß nicht, welche Mückenart es ist, könnt ja auch eine nicht-blutsaugende sein...


----------



## Zuckerschniss (7. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vier seltsame Teichbewohner*

Hallo Bebel,

könnte die Mückenlarve vielleicht die von der Schwarzmücke sein?

www.aquarium-kosmos.de/inhalt/55/schwarze-mue...


----------



## Dr. Gediman (7. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vier seltsame Teichbewohner*



danyvet schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Regenwürmer, die im Wasser leben - Lumbriculus variegatus (leider hab ich keinen deutschen wiki-Eintrag gefunden.
> Und so traurig musst du über die Mückenlarven nicht sein. So viele werden schon nicht zum schlüpfen kommen, du hast doch sicher hungrige Fressfeinde im Teich, oder? Und ich weiß nicht, welche Mückenart es ist, könnt ja auch eine nicht-blutsaugende sein...


So weit ich sehe kommt der Wurm sogar in Deutschland vor und ist somit tatsächlich ein möglicher Kandidat, danke!

Die Enttäuschung über die Mückenlarven kommt daher, das ich erst kürzlich Kriebelmückenlarven entdeckt habe...




Zuckerschniss schrieb:


> Hallo Bebel,
> 
> könnte die Mückenlarve vielleicht die von der Schwarzmücke sein?
> 
> www.aquarium-kosmos.de/inhalt/55/schwarze-mue...


Ja so weit ich das sehen kann, kommt die gut hin.
nur das die Tiere die ich gesehen hab mit dem ganzen Körper dicht an der Wasseroberfläche liegen und nicht so tief nach unten ragen.


----------



## danyvet (7. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vier seltsame Teichbewohner*



> nur das die Tiere die ich gesehen hab mit dem ganzen Körper dicht an der Wasseroberfläche liegen und nicht so tief nach unten ragen.


vielleicht hast du eine leichte Strömung und sie hängen deshalb nicht nach unten? Doch, du musst eigentlich eine Strömung haben, denn Kriebelmückenlarven gibts eigentlich nur im Fließgewässer, soviel ich weiß. Ein Bachlauf?


----------



## Dr. Gediman (6. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Vier seltsame Teichbewohner*



danyvet schrieb:


> vielleicht hast du eine leichte Strömung und sie hängen deshalb nicht nach unten? Doch, du musst eigentlich eine Strömung haben, denn Kriebelmückenlarven gibts eigentlich nur im Fließgewässer, soviel ich weiß. Ein Bachlauf?



ich habe einen Ort mit Strömung, einen Wasserfall, doch diese Mückenlarven befanden sich im  ruhigen Wasser 
________

Ich hab Neuigkeiten!
die Wasserspinnen habe ich nun haufenweise entdeckt, vorzugsweise am Land, doch dieses Foto zeigt, das sie auf der Wasseroberfläche stehen können ohne sich irgendwo festhalten zu müssen!
 


Und zum Wasserwurm, da hab ich mal wieder einen entdeckt!
Ich dachte ich probiere mal aus ob es doch ein __ Regenwurm ist, und setze ihn an Land, damit er nicht ertrinkt. Doch das schien ihm gar nicht zu gefallen und dann lief der schnurstracks zurück ins Wasser!
dreimal hab ich ihn raus geholt und dreimal ist er auch gleich wieder ins Wasser gerannt! So doof kann doch kein Regenwurm sein, da muss doch Absicht hinter stecken?


----------



## danyvet (7. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Vier seltsame Teichbewohner*

Hm, das mit den Mückenlarven find ich jetzt seltsam. Dann sind es vielleicht gar keine Kriebelmückenlarven, sondern andere Mückenlarven....

Das mit dem Wurm passt ja bestens zu dem, was ich weiter oben schon geschrieben hab


----------



## Dr. Gediman (8. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Vier seltsame Teichbewohner*



danyvet schrieb:


> Hm, das mit den Mückenlarven find ich jetzt seltsam. Dann sind es vielleicht gar keine Kriebelmückenlarven, sondern andere Mückenlarven....


Da war ich wohl etwas undeutlich, die Kriebelmückenlarven sind natürlich im fließenden Gewässer, aber die anderen (grünen) nicht 



danyvet schrieb:


> Das mit dem Wurm passt ja bestens zu dem, was ich weiter oben schon geschrieben hab


Ja, das wäre schon eine kleine Sensation


----------



## Limnos (9. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Vier seltsame Teichbewohner*

Hi

Nr. 4 ist eine Anopheles-Larve, also die der Fiebermücke, die Malaria übertragen kann.
Nr. 2 ist wahrscheinlich ein junger Rollegel (Erpobdella octoculata)
Es gibt Regenwurmverwandte, die durchaus dauernd im Wasser vor allem in einem dichten Fadenalgenteppich leben können. z.B. der __ Glanzwurm (Lumbriculus variegatus) oder der Vierkantwurm (Eisenia tetraedra)
Die Spinne ist mir nicht bekannt.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Dr. Gediman (10. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Vier seltsame Teichbewohner*



Limnos schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> 
> Nr. 2 ist wahrscheinlich ein junger Rollegel (Erpobdella octoculata)
> ...


Vielen Dank Wolfgang!
eine detaillierte Antwort hätte ich mir nicht Wünschen können.
Was es nicht für verrückte Sachen gibt, Rollegel und Vierkantwürmer  



Limnos schrieb:


> Nr. 4 ist eine Anopheles-Larve, also die der Fiebermücke, die Malaria übertragen kann.


Oha, muss man sich da jetzt Sorgen machen?


----------



## Limnos (11. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Vier seltsame Teichbewohner*

Hi

Fiebermücken sind nur dann gefährlich, wenn sie vorher bei einem Malariakranken Blut gesaugt haben. Dann entwickelt sich der Erreger (Plasmodium) in ihnen und dringt in die Speicheldrüse ein. Wenn sie dann beim nächsten Saugen den gerinnungshemmenden Speichel injizieren, kann der Gestochene an Malaria erkranken. Da Malaria in Mitteleuropa so gut wie ausgerottet ist, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass eine Mücke einen Erkrankten sticht, sehr gering. Auch die Mücke, bzw. Larve ist mir bisher noch nicht begegnet. Ich kenne sie nur von Bildern. Wer gute Bücher zu Wasserwirbellosen sucht, dem kann ich per PN zwei empfehlen.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Digicat (11. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Vier seltsame Teichbewohner*

Servus Wolfgang



> Wer gute Bücher zu Wasserwirbellosen sucht, dem kann ich per PN zwei empfehlen.



Ich würde mich freuen wenn du sie hier nennen würdest .....


----------



## Dr. Gediman (11. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Vier seltsame Teichbewohner*



Limnos schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Auch die Mücke, bzw. Larve ist mir bisher noch nicht begegnet. Ich kenne sie nur von Bildern.
> 
> ...


Tatsächlich? ist es denn eine seltene Art in Deutschland?


----------



## Limnos (18. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Vier seltsame Teichbewohner*

Hi

Das kann ich leider nicht  sagen, aber mir ist sie bisher bewusst noch nicht lebend begegnet.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Tümpelritter (22. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Vier seltsame Teichbewohner*

Hallo
Bei mir hier in Nordost-Bayern hab ich diese Mücke und auch ihre Larve schon bemerkt. Die Anopheles lässt sich von der ''normalen'' Stechmücke recht gut unterscheiden. Wenn sie irgendwo sitzt, oder sich zum Blutsaugen niederlässt, ist der Kopf viel tiefer als das Hinterteil. Sie steht quasi schräg da. Ich weiss nicht ob das auch andere Stechmückenarten so machen.
Wenn ich nächsten Sommer wieder welche sehe, mache ich Fotos. In meinen beiden Gartentümpeln treibt sich so einiges rum.

Gruß Stefan

P.S. Ich hab mich hier ja noch gar nicht vorgestellt! Das werde ich demnächst nachholen. Muss noch ein paar Fotos raussuchen.


----------



## Limnos (23. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Vier seltsame Teichbewohner*

Hi

Anopheles Larven hängen beim Luftholen waagerecht unter der Wasseroberfläche. Sie haben keinen Atemrohr wie die Stechmückenlarve, sondern die Stigmen über den Rücken(?) verteilt. Ebenso die Puppen. Bei denen sieht es aber so aus, als ob eine 9 eine Verbeugung macht.
Ich habe meine "Weisheiten" aus den Büchern: _Was lebt in Tümpel, Bach und Weiher?_ Kosmos Verlag bzw. aus _Farbatlas Süßwaserfauna Wirbellose _Ulmer Verlag.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Dr. Gediman (27. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Vier seltsame Teichbewohner*

Danke sehr!
Das Buch werd ich mir auch mal anschauen.


----------

